# Blacktop racing at Atomic Hobbies in Fort Wayne, Indiana.



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

*Atomic Hobbies in Fort Wayne, Blacktop Racing*

Hi Everyone,

Atomic Hobbies in Fort Wayne Indiana will be hosting parking lot racing every Sunday starting at 12:00pm. We will start by having test and tune days every Sunday starting July, 29 2007. Racing dates will be determined in the very near future. 

The parking lot is finished blacktop. About 150 by however wide we decide. In other words pretty big. We will be running Electric Touring Stock and 19t only for now. Brushed or brushless. No nitro will be allowed due to a hotel next door. Sorry guys. We will run touring cars on CS27 tires, with any touring body. There will be a novice class that will run stock. As of right now there are no battery restrictions, except 6 cells only. 

We have restrooms.
Electrical outlets.

Fee:
Test and Tunes days are free.
Racing: 3 qualifiers, and mains are $15.00

Thanks,
Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Atomic hobbies is upgading its RC car department to better supply everyone. We are in the process of purchasing alot of new stuff. Come on in and check us out over the next couple of weeks to see the changes.

Karl


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Cs27's a little soft for parking lot?


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

No, they work very well. Ask Seth how they worked. If they start to blister then go to the next harder ones, but there was no problem when the ground temp was about 110 degrees.

Karl


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

kgwomack said:


> As of right now there are no battery restrictions, except *6 cells only*.
> 
> Karl


Heh, heh, heh  to bad for sportpak, lipos aren't 6 cell


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Heh, heh, heh  to bad for sportpak, lipos aren't 6 cell


You know what I meant, but I'll spell it out for the not too bright ones in the crowd. No seven cell NIMH, NICad. 

Karl


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Stop posting in the imposter thread. The REAL Atomic Hobbies Sunday Pavement thread is here.

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

kgwomack said:


> You know what I meant, but I'll spell it out for the not too bright ones in the crowd. *No seven cell NIMH, NICad. *
> Karl


eyes gots me a good edumacation, :drunk: 
sews the way i reed it 3 cell lipos ok and so is 8 cell NiMh. ??? :tongue: 
(you ain't gots to b bright and shiny to see the loop whole there) :hat:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

dasupacat said:


> Cs27's a little soft for parking lot?





kgwomack said:


> No, they work very well. Ask Seth how they worked. If they start to blister then go to the next harder ones, but there was no problem when the ground temp was about 110 degrees.
> 
> Karl


 RP-30s would work even better tho'...

-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> Cs27's a little soft for parking lot?



Back to back packs w/ my T2 was a problem towards the end of the second pack, it started to get greasy. They were a old set, and there was no blistering when I finished


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hustler said:


> Stop posting in the imposter thread. The REAL Atomic Hobbies Sunday Pavement thread is here.
> 
> -Sean


Sean, buddy, old pal, what gives?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Sean, buddy, old pal, what gives?


Sorry, I thought I'd start a thread for you, but it seems you already have...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Heh, heh, heh  to bad for sportpak, lipos aren't 6 cell


Get over yourself Ken. :tongue: Nimh batts like the ones you run are still an advantage in stock and 19t. I should be complaining that I don't get a weight allowance to make up for it. 

This battle will rage until foam and rubber guys get along.... :freak: 

Ben


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

This post was put on another thread also. But my comments hold true here also.

Fergie, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Are you trying to stir the pot. (not Mary-jo-wana). I've already got everyone in an uproar because we are running outdoor blacktop. Not that anyone else is running outdoor asphalt. Oh well. We have so many people racing in Fort Wayne that we shouldn't try to attract new racers for the winter, so Dale can make more money. People can take thier newly aquired offroad buggy on the carpet in the winter. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The whole idea is that we need to attract more people. If we here at Atomic get people to buy a touring car, hey, they don't have to buy a whole new car to race indoor in the winter. And so what, if John makes money selling stuff. I thought that was the idea of owning a Hobby shop. This whole idea of Atomic trying to put Dale out of business is REDICULOUS. What would we gain from that.
You guys never cease to amaze me. I have said for years that I wish we had more people racing here in Fort Wayne. I try to get something going to promote the hobby and get more people into it, and then everyone starts whining like a bunch of girls. (if you are a girl, sorry.) 

All the posts on Hobbytalk, complaining about this class vs. that class is a bunch of crap. It shouldn't matter, rubber, foam, 1/12th or touring, as long as we have fun racing, thats what matters. I do agree that we can have too many classes. GT1, GT2 is an example. Maybe if we only allow 3 in a class then everyone will make the podium. 

Karl


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Test and Tune again. Sunday 8/5/07 start at 12:00pm.
Run what yah brung.
Free, Free, Free, Free.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Test and Tune again. Sunday 8/5/07 start at 12:00pm.
Run what yah brung.
Free, Free, Free, Free.


Karl


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

you need to let one of these threads die...


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

This is the official Thread for Atomic hobbies, blacktop racing.

Karl


----------

